# Nirite snail escaping?



## Kuuki (Nov 3, 2014)

My nerite sometimes goes above the water line, but quickly returns back. I have an open top. Only thing is the water evaporates faster than with a cover.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Nerites will often climb to the water line to snack on biofilm, but if they're regularly climbing up out of the water, you'll want to watch your parameters; they jump ship if water conditions aren't great. 

Unfortunately, if they climb completely out and over the rim they typically keep going in the wrong direction and end up being carpet surfers. Makes sense in their tiny heads, I suppose--after all, there was plenty of water below them just the otherside of the glass, so it would stand to reason if they just keep going down they'll find it again.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

If you seem them grazing outside the water that is fine. When they are close to the surface and not moving then it is an indication that they don't like your water. 

Nerite snails simply eat and sleep (for short periods). If they are resting pretty much the whole day then something is wrong with the water.


----------



## cgorges (Sep 9, 2014)

I had 5 Nerites in my 75 gal. One of them always stayed above the water line. I would rarely see him below the water. Twice I found him on the carpet 5 feet away from my tank and put him back in. I dont know how he got out or down the tank stand, the only way out is a gap in the lid around the filter hoses. Now I havent seen him in maybe 3 weeks so I assume the worst. My other 4 nerites never break the surface.


----------



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

I saw a video of a lady having the same trouble and she lined the top rim of her tank with sticky Velcro. It seems snails do not like the texture of it and will not cross it. So I have done the same thing on my tank after purchasing 4 nerite's and have had no problems.


----------



## Atiba (Jul 6, 2014)

quiquik said:


> I saw a video of a lady having the same trouble and she lined the top rim of her tank with sticky Velcro. It seems snails do not like the texture of it and will not cross it. So I have done the same thing on my tank after purchasing 4 nerite's and have had no problems.


I saw a similar video where a lady used Vaseline. Same concept.


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's a full page on Nerite information. Like others have said, they can tell you about water quality, etc by their behavior, but different types of nerites behave differently than others. For some, not being seen during the day is perfectly normal. For others, cruising above the water line is also totally fine. The trick is to know which type you have, and match that with the behavior you are seeing to tell if it is something to be concerned about or not. This page does a neat job of that, and also a bit of extra information to boot.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

ChadO said:


> Here's a full page on Nerite information. Like others have said, they can tell you about water quality, etc by their behavior, but different types of nerites behave differently than others. For some, not being seen during the day is perfectly normal. For others, cruising above the water line is also totally fine. The trick is to know which type you have, and match that with the behavior you are seeing to tell if it is something to be concerned about or not. This page does a neat job of that, and also a bit of extra information to boot.


 
Thx for the article. I thought I had a zebra nerite, but I didn't see that on the list, so I assume I really have a tiger nerite?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I know that my water params are perfect but when I had either olive or tiger nerites they would always end up on the carpet dead even with glass lids over most of the tank. I then switched over to horned nerites and problem solved, in the past few months I have not seen one jump ship. Just my two cents


----------

